# Symbol Leuchtstofflampe



## stefand (24 Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Muss einen Installationsplan für eine Werkstatt zeichnen und nun rätsle ich, wie ich da eine leuchtstofflampe einzeichen? Was gibt es da für genormtes symbol?


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Mai 2008)

hallo,
http://www.elektro-roehl.de/elektro/esymbole.htm


----------



## nade (24 Mai 2008)

Oder |--------|
         1*58W

Was bei den Mehrfachsteckdosen auch gemacht wird, ist durch den Srich Senkrecht auf dem "Grabstein" ein schräger Strich und die Anzahl dran.

                                                             5
Wie auch bei Aderzahlen von Leitungen -----/-----
Oder aber auch der Leitungstyp also NYM-J 5*1,5² oder YstY 4*2*0,8²


----------

